# Marijuana Co-Ops Sprouting In Bakersfield



## FruityBud (May 5, 2009)

A couple years after the county shut down medicinal marijuana dispensaries, several have popped up and are open for business.

After a long absence they're back, but not as dispensaries which are illegal.

"It's a cooperative. never was a dispensary. its been a coop and remains a coop," said "Roman", the owner of Green Cross on Bernard Street.

Roman didn't want his face shown but claims he's operating a co-operative. Co-ops are protected under California's Compassionate Use Act. It is a membership of a group of medicinal marijuana patients or their caregivers who grow marijuana for their own use. They can sell to each other but not others, and definitely not for a profit.

"There is no profit. If there is a profit, it's up to the IRS to come after me. Not anyone else," said Roman.

So-called patients we spoke said they don't know each other or have joined any membership. All they need to do is show a valid prescription. Roman said medicinal marijuana patients need a place like his in Kern County.

"I'm just providing a service. Providing patients with safe access to getting medicine instead of driving two hours north or two hours south. They can get it here in town now," said Roman.

"I was having to go to LA paying $140 for a months worth of medication and all I have to pay here is $50," said customer Dusty Taylor.

"They're sending a message to the community that they're helping the community and they're not. They're going to wind up in jail because these co-ops are the same people who had marijuana dispensaries before," said Sheriff Donny Youngblood.

Sheriff Donny Youngblood said owners of co-ops are trying to manipulate the law.

"If you're gonna be a co-op or collective why would you need a business front? Y would you need to advertise. That's all crap this is all about making money by selling marijuana," said Youngblood.

Sheriff Youngblood said he has a special task assigned to taking down dispensaries and promises these co-ops won't be operating for long. He's even going as far as targeting the property owners renting to dispensaries or illegal co-ops.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/K4700*


----------



## WeedHopper (May 5, 2009)

I dont understand. If PPL in Cali voted for MMJ in that State,,and got it,,,WHY did they vote such an ******* Sheriff that goes against them at every turn.  I seen the samething in a Documentery about Mendesino County.(noy sure if I spelled that right) They voted in MMJ but has a Sheriff that helps the Feds bust the Disp's. Who is voting in these idiots if not the PPL?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 5, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Sheriff Donny Youngblood said owners of co-ops are trying to manipulate the law.


 
Its a good job the Police never manipulate the law.

eace:


----------



## crozar (May 5, 2009)

loooool , he is trying to act smart , i hope soon MJ will be just like tobacco sold in the counter =)


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2009)

> "If you're gonna be a co-op or collective why would you need a business front? Y would you need to advertise. That's all crap this is all about making money by selling marijuana," said Youngblood.


... residence against profiteers maybe???....
I can't really speak for cali', but I do have some friends/associates out there.
  "Some" are upset with the invasion of ppl moving in, buying or leasing property, and "going into busines", so to speak. A new wave of immigrants, not totally unlike the gold rush of 1849. Get rich quick...  It does not always bring the most desirable elements into a community.


----------



## fishcabo (May 5, 2009)

That pig in Bakersfield needs to go fishing with concrete boots.  Nothing is worse than an individual trying to force his ideals on the rest of us.  Pretty sad he is so against MM that we the people of Cali voted for.  No wonder people in general don't respect the police.  Why might you ask?  The law doesn't respect us.  Also what is wrong with making a little money running a coop.  You have to pay yourself for the time and risk and public srutiny.  Put money away for potential attorney fees due to some fat pig trying to ruin your life, pay rent, utilities, etc., etc.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 5, 2009)

every big city should have atleast 5 shops thats good for them they have 2 or 3 now that i know of


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ... residence against profiteers maybe???....
> I can't really speak for cali', but I do have some friends/associates out there.
> "Some" are upset with the invasion of ppl moving in, buying or leasing property, and "going into busines", so to speak. A new wave of immigrants, not totally unlike the gold rush of 1849. Get rich quick... It does not always bring the most desirable elements into a community.


You spoke pretty good for Cali far as I'm concerned.  The disrespect shown to some "neighborhoods" by these type growers is sickening.  Not to mention all the power they are constantly stealing (atleast the one's I hear of).  Grow your weed...as much as you want even...but please don't steal or disrespect others in the process.JMO


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ... residence against profiteers maybe???....
> I can't really speak for cali', but I do have some friends/associates out there.
> "Some" are upset with the invasion of ppl moving in, buying or leasing property, and "going into busines", so to speak. A new wave of immigrants, not totally unlike the gold rush of 1849. Get rich quick...  It does not always bring the most desirable elements into a community.



In the gold rush, it was the equipment suppliers that made the most money and the assay office, not the miners. But my visit to Cali recently, I saw much of the same thing, in terms of people who have lost their jobs, and moving there to make there fortunes. As growers though, not as co-op owners.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> In the gold rush, it was the equipment suppliers that made the most money and the assay office, not the miners. But my visit to Cali recently, I saw much of the same thing, in terms of people who have lost their jobs, and moving there to make there fortunes. As growers though, not as co-op owners.


I know a couple "trimmers" makin a fortune here in cali


----------

